# Feeding Your Adult Dog



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

Selecting a grown-up puppy food that will keep your pet fit and active begins with knowing your dog’s eating habits and lifestyle. Does your puppy weigh simply the right measure and try for long walks every day? Is it true that it is a lap dog that appreciates nothing more than to rest the day off? The responses to issues like the questions will assist guide you in picking the best food.


----------

